# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Perse 10.000 leke teper ??

## _MarTini_

Hey ! Po ju them nje tjketer , por eshte vetem per ata qe jane te mire ne matematik , ata qe nuk jane eshte e kot ta lexojne  :buzeqeshje: .

Martini , Erjoni dhe Vinjoli po benin nje xhiro . Nderkohe mua mu (martini) tek per nje TV . Mirepo nuk kisha lek me vete dhe i kerkoj ketyre 500.000 leke .(pra 250.000 njerit dhe 250.000 tjetrit). Dhe i them te ikin. 
Futem ne dyqan dhe ne muabet e siper me shitesin emar TV 450.000 L. E coj ne shtepi dhe kthehem tek erjoni dhe te Vinjoli . 
Erjonit i jap 10.000L gjithashtu dhe Vinjolit(nga leket qe me ngelen) . tani i kam nga 240.000L secilit . bashk bejne 480.000L + 30.000 (qe kam ne xhep) = 510.000 . 

Pyetja : Nga doli kjo 10.000Lekeshe teper kur une mora 500.000 Leke ?

----------


## alvi

Ato 30.000 qe te kane ngelur ty, zbriten nga shuma e atyre qe u ke marre atyre.
dmth  450.000 + 30.000= 480.000
480.000 +10.000+10.000=500.000

----------


## _MarTini_

Bravo 
Qenke i zoti

----------

